
The New Science of Morality (2010) - networked
https://www.edge.org/events/the-new-science-of-morality
======
lisper
Any survey of the science of morality that doesn't mention Robert Axelrod is
like a survey of computer science that doesn't mention Alan Turing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Evolution_of_Cooperation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Evolution_of_Cooperation)

------
tux1968
Interesting article from the conference held that year. The videos from the
conference are listed here:

[https://www.edge.org/videos/year/2010](https://www.edge.org/videos/year/2010)

Unfortunately from here in Canada they won't play but instead show up with the
message:

    
    
       Sorry
       Because of its privacy settings,
       this video cannot be played here.

~~~
Kristine1975
Have you tried a proxy?
[http://proxylist.hidemyass.com/](http://proxylist.hidemyass.com/) (pass as
"\--proxy <proxy>" to youtube-dl)

~~~
tim333
or hotspotshield perhaps

------
trav4225
"science of morality"? sigh...

~~~
woodandsteel
You are right that morality can't be a science. However, the article is
actually about the psychological study of moral behavior, which is certainly
science. One reason this is important is there are many important
disagreements about the psychology that such a science can help resolve.

~~~
sabertoothed
Why can't it be a science? I am with Sam Harris on this one.

Video:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/sam_harris_science_can_show_what_s...](https://www.ted.com/talks/sam_harris_science_can_show_what_s_right?language=en)

